# Whole foods delivery



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Picked up a two hour block for whole foods delivery. Ended up with one delivery of 9 bags. Travel time was 20 minutes to first (only) delivery. Half way to pickup was called to return to store and pickup 31 bags and 5 deliveries (after drop-off).

Locations were 10-15 miles from store. 

Now, I know that some of you are fine with this because you can grab more tips, however, I wasn't. 

No way was I getting back to store (20 min). Picking up 31 bags and 5 stops and returning by 9:00.

Called support, explained... and that was that. Ended up with a $10 tip for total of $44.

Any advise on how to avoid going back to store for more pickups? Yeah, I'm fairly new at this.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

were you called back to store after you completed the delivery or before. I'm confused


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

the reason I ask is I think you have to complete your last delivery with less than 30 minutes on the clock


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

So you signed up for a 2 hour (+) job and you are coming on here complaining that they were trying to get you to work more than 30 minutes?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Picked up a two hour block for whole foods delivery. Ended up with one delivery of 9 bags. Travel time was 20 minutes to first (only) delivery. Half way to pickup was called to return to store and pickup 31 bags and 5 deliveries (after drop-off).
> 
> Locations were 10-15 miles from store.
> 
> ...


If I was only 10 min away from the store , I would have gone back, picked up the other 5 stops and continued. I wouldn't complain about making an additional $30-$40 by just doing what I signed on to do. I DO understand the irritation, but I can get a lot of salve for $40 an hr. FWIW, this situation has only happened to me twice, so it is not common.



nighthawk398 said:


> the reason I ask is I think you have to complete your last delivery with less than 30 minutes on the clock


Correct. If < 30 min, the app signs you out of the block (the old "Well Done!") and back to home screen. 31 min it tells you to go back for more. I ignore any request to do so if travel back to store results in a less than 45 min time remaining. IF I get pickup notification as the OP did, I call support as he did and explain I wouldn't have time. Twice they have extended my block by an hr. The other times they just removed the itinerary.

Edit to add: Because the OP continued to the 1st stop, he would have had an hr or so to do the additional 5. If he determined there was no way to complete (without late deliveries or going way over block), he did the right thing. The way he worded it sounded like he was just mad he wasn't just going to get basically $1 per minute. :biggrin: That may not have been his intention....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> So you signed up for a 2 hour (+) job and you are coming on here complaining that they were trying to get you to work more than 30 minutes?


Have a re-read of the post:


> No way was I getting back to store (20 min). Picking up 31 bags and 5 stops and returning by 9:00.


OP says that (s)he would not have finished within the time period that (s)he was being paid for, not that (s)he baulked at being given more than half an hour's work.

A lot of posters on here do enjoy trying to score points off others, but it only works when what the points-scorer says isn't nonsense.


----------



## Altavista (Dec 12, 2018)

After back & forth 4 emails and a week later I was paid for 3 hours out of 4 which is fine by me.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Have a re-read of the post:


OK, I just did. My point stands.



The Gift of Fish said:


> OP says that (s)he would not have finished within the time period that (s)he was being paid for, not that (s)he baulked at being given more than half an hour's work.


Ooooopppsss, you better go back and reread the OP's post. That is not what was said. She may have alluded to that, but in doing so an additional step (returning) was added which has nothing to do with the route, unless there is a return undeliverable.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

It's going down at the Whole Foods parking lot.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

30 minutes before your shift ends is when you can complete a delivery and not have to return for more deliveries.

Let’s say you feel it will be completed with about 32 minutes to go. For goodness sake, don’t speed, come to a full stop at all stop signs, be a super courteous driver, etc.

Then, when you complete your last delivery with 29 minutes to go, you go back to driving 80 mph in a school zone.


----------

